# HELP! EGT and Transmission temp gauge



## scoot98758 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have an 04 F-350 and I want to add on a transmission temp gauge, egt gauge and possibly boost. I have seen the tree pod gauge holders but it appears that if I get one of those I will have to loose the handle/grip on the side. If you have these gauges can you take a picture of them so I can see what they look like also if you have any recommendations of gauges you like please also post.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## snowstroker (Jul 3, 2008)

your f350 should already have a transmission temp gauge, my 04 f250 PSD does. Ive always liked the look of these mounts, you can find them at www.xtremediesel.com


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

heres mine...97 f350 PSD...Layout is Boost on top, Tranny temp. middle, and EGT on bottom. They are AutoMeter guages and seem to work good. Sorry for the poor quality pics, just went out and took them with my phone in the dark.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

snowstroker;563386 said:


> your f350 should already have a transmission temp gauge, my 04 f250 PSD does. Ive always liked the look of these mounts, you can find them at www.xtremediesel.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

i don't have a tranny temp gauge...but i drive a 6 spd 

Are you dead set on have the manual gauges? I believe you can get digital gauges that plug into your OBDII port and read all of that information for you. I'd hate to see you have to tap the boost line and a tranny line/pan for all that.

For the EGT you will have to tap your manifold or exhaust downpipe, whichever you prefer to do.

My Edge attitude reads all that through the OBDII port.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snowstroker;563386 said:


> your f350 should already have a transmission temp gauge, my 04 f250 PSD does. Ive always liked the look of these mounts, you can find them at www.xtremediesel.com


The stock tranny gauge is worthless. By the time it reads too high, you've cooked your oil.

Loose the handle, add the gauges and enjoy. I had the one over my rear view and didn't like it. Changed it to the 4 pod and added my RoadWatch gauge in hole #4.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

huh.....how about an ultra stealth look..

and i will say.....3 gauges a 6.0 NEEDS are EGT----COOLANT TEMP---AND OIL TEMP...THEN ADD TRANNY AND BOOST LATER...these are MUCH more vital to the 6.0 than both tranny and boost combined...

do a good bit of reading here for more info... (http://forums.gogodiesel.com/forumdisplay.php?f=5) ...look for me...

heres my set-up...the newest gauges autometer has....GS series...green led....matches stock perfect..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A tranny gauge is far more important for a plower than oil temp. And if you keep an eye on your water temp, that will help with the oil temp.


----------

